# Help please - electrician from uk seeking work.



## Ash j uk (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, im 28 years old, me and my wife to be are planning on moving to Australia (Perth) next year on a working holiday visa. How hard is it to find tempory electrical work whilst there? I am a fully qualified electrician with 8 years experience. 

I have city and guilds level 2 and 3 electrical installation. 
Nvq level 3. 
17th edition. 
2391 inspection and testing. 
Ipaf licence for scissor lifts and booms. 

Do I need any other qualifications to work in Australia for a company? 

Also could anybody recommend a good company to help me sort out visa's etc?? 

Any other info on moving to Australia would be appreciated! 

Thanks a lot - ash


----------

